# Damage at Sapelo?



## Jaz86 (Oct 13, 2016)

Just wondering if anyone knew how much storm damage there was at Sapelo and wether or not hunts for this year have been affected.


----------



## b rad (Oct 14, 2016)

heard they already cleared the roads so should be fine


----------



## kperry7069 (Nov 4, 2016)

How is the dock at the camp


----------

